# افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design



## م.علاء عبد الفتاح (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مرفق طيه افضل برنامج وجدته لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى

فضلا اتبع الخطوات الاتيه:-

حمل الملف المرفق ثم فك الضغط

الرجاء نسخ الملف 

VBRUN300.DLL 

الى windows

وبرنامج تصميم الصاج هو 

DUCT

وبعد التشغيل

يتم تحديد السرعه عن طريق زر D

واضغط ENTER مرتان

ثم ادخل كميه الهواء المراد تصميم الصاج منها بالقدم المكعب بالدقيقه CFM 

ويمكن تغيير العرض والطول بالاسهم اعلى واسفل

ثم ابداء بتصميم الدكت الرئيسى حيث نفرض ان كميه الهواء 5000 فاذا كان متفرع منه 400 قدم مكعب بالدقيقه 

اكتب 400 ثم اكتب ناقص (-)

فيقوم البرنامج بالحساب لكميه هواء 4600 وهكذا حتى تنتهى من تصميم الدكت الرئيسى 

ثم بعد الانتهاء ابداء بتصميم الصاج الفرعى بنفس الطريقه

ندعو لكم بالتوفيق ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## أبو أسحاق (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك وأن يعنانا واياك على نفع المسلمين وأن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام حربى (31 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق العروبة (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كاسر (8 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع ونقل موفق

أشكرك بلطف


----------



## mjoda (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اراس الكردي (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ويرزقك دنيا و اخرة
ويسكنك و الوالدين و الاهل و الذرية فسيح جناته
امين امين امين


----------



## ahmad har (10 يونيو 2008)

جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من الطيبات


----------



## HMADA633 (11 يونيو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssss for you


----------



## المصرى 2003 (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## مهندس التجميد (14 يونيو 2008)

البرنامج رائع شكرا جزيلا 
لكن ارجو ان تفيدنا بالوحدات المستخدمة في البرنامج بالنسبة للسرعة والابعاد ووالاحتكاك
وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## 1998 (16 يونيو 2008)

مشكككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahakhader (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Aburrum (17 يونيو 2008)

Salam, just want to know how make duct design?


----------



## محمد شاكر أحمد (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م علاء روؤف (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك ألله خيرا على هذا ألبرنامج 
ألبرنامج يعمل بدون نسخ Vbrun300.dll ألى Windows 
أمنياتي بألتوفيق


----------



## A.MEGUD (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ممتازززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## A.MEGUD (9 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو قشه (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الجميل والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا جميل و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## حيدراكرم (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج 
عندي سؤال هو ماكمية الهواء(التدفق بcfm) المطلوبه لكل طن تبريد
مع التقدير...
أخوكم أبو حيدر


----------



## إبن جبير (14 مارس 2010)

أشكرك أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## basim88 (14 مارس 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## حيدراكرم (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج 
عندي سؤال هو ماكمية الهواء(التدفق بcfm) المطلوبه لكل طن تبريد
مع التقدير...
أخوكم أبو حيدر


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (13 أبريل 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالمسررررات جميعا ( وخاصة راعي الموضوع الرئسي 
واسمحو لي ببعض الاسئلة :-

- ادخلت 5000 سي اف ام > هذه كمية الهواء من الاف سي يو > يارب لهنا وانا ماشي صووح 
البرنامج اعطاني 

28 dia

vel 1169

pdrop 0.062

ht 18

whth 38 

Ien 100

frict 0.90

ايش المعطيات هذة اللي حصلنا عليها من البرنامج بعد ادخال قدرة الاف سي يو ( 5000 )

ياريت تشرحها بالتفصيل 


ما معنى

ADD

SUBT

MULT

DIVIDE

DROP

SWAP

DUP

SIZE

MODES

DUCT DATA


الكبسة الحين اني ماادري معني الاختصارات والارقام اللي عطاني هي البرنامج
سؤال ثاني > مثلا لو ابغى اطلع برنش لغرفه مثلا بـ 500 سي اف ام ايش اسوي ؟

صراحه البرنامج افضل من الجدول اللي كل شووي تنقص من قيمة البرنش السابق > الي مثلا عندك اف سي يو 2000 تحسب اول مقاس للدكت ومثلا تنقص منه 55 سي اف ام وتحسب بعدين على 1500 وكذا .. لين توزع الـ 2000 ...
طيب بعد مانتعلم الطريقة هذه عبر البرنامج مافيه حاجات ثانيه يجب حسابها .. ؟
مثل الطول المتري ... سرعة الهواء في كل مقطع او سرعة الهواء في كل مقاس للدكت .. معامل الاحتكال ومعدل الضوضاء ...
..... نجي للطلبات اللي اطلبها لوجة الكريم ( هههههه ) 
وشوفوو من شوووي قرءات
على النت انه زكاة العلم نشره 

فياريت شرح مفصل على البرنامج مع شوي صوور او مثلا افتراض انه معنا اف سي يو 2000 اف سي ام ونقوم بتوزيعها على ثلاث غرف .. مع الاشاره الى الاشياء الضروري مراعاتها عند عمليه حساب ابعاد الدكت

والسمةحه على الاطالـــــــــــــه

وتقبلوو تحياتي ...


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## wamidh abd (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دبوسه (15 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يرزقق كل ما تتمنى


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zaki5555 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااا


----------



## waleed_elmassry (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن كيفية حساب مقاسات الصاج و سرعة احتكاك الهواءو cfm على الدلمتوليتر


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. بشار علي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد نبيل محمود (14 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## A/C technition (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

كيفك يانخبة الهندسة .... ^_*


عزيزي حاولة انزل الاتاتشمين مو راااضي جنني 

وش الحل ...!!!؟؟


----------



## ديري صلاح (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## pora (12 فبراير 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## حسام محمد (13 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو ايديك ع هالبرامج الحلوة 
فعلا كل شي بالدكتات منحتاج الو موجود هون 
الف شكر


----------



## aly yousef (14 فبراير 2011)

جيد جزلك الله خيرا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (14 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م وليد امين (17 مايو 2011)

ربنا يديك الصحة ويجزيك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## afattah (17 مايو 2011)

مهندس التجميد قال:


> البرنامج رائع شكرا جزيلا
> لكن ارجو ان تفيدنا بالوحدات المستخدمة في البرنامج بالنسبة للسرعة والابعاد ووالاحتكاك
> وشكرا على هذا المجهود



الوحدات المستخدمه السرعه: قدم/الدقيقة والابعاد بالبوصة


----------



## afattah (17 مايو 2011)

حيدراكرم قال:


> مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج
> عندي سؤال هو ماكمية الهواء(التدفق بcfm) المطلوبه لكل طن تبريد
> مع التقدير...
> أخوكم أبو حيدر



عاده تؤخذ نظريا 400 cfm لكل طن ولكن هى تتغير حسب المصنع ودرجه الحراره الخارجيه وتتراوح بين 300 الى 400 cfm


----------



## afattah (17 مايو 2011)

*
28 dia قطر الصاج اذا استخدتم الصاج الدائرى

vel 1169 السرعه قدم/دقيقة

pdrop 0.062 انخفاض الضغط

**ht 18 ارتفاع الصاج بالبوصه

width 38**عرض الصاج بالبوصه** 

Ien 100 كل مائه قدم والتالى هو فاقد الاحتكاك لكل مائه قدم

frict 0.90*


----------



## احمد رجب رحيم (24 أغسطس 2012)

نسال الله ان يوفقنا واياكم لمرضاتة وخدمة خلقه بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (28 فبراير 2013)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (28 فبراير 2013)

برنامج رائع من مهندس محترم


----------



## nofal (7 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## shahbaa (27 مارس 2013)

البرنامج حلووو وسهل وفقك الله .....


----------



## mahmood mrbd (1 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (2 أبريل 2013)

لا يعمل مع win7 فماذا أفعل؟
شكراا


----------



## haabbas (3 مايو 2013)

This program not working on my PC which is WIN7 (x64bit).. this is disappointing me...Any suggestion please

Thank You


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 مايو 2013)

عذرا يا أخى الكريم البرنامج لم يعمل 
برجاء اعادة التحميل مرة أخرى


----------



## م هاني شبيب (19 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ابدعت يا غالي​


----------

